# Haze Dripper Tank builds and info



## moonunit (6/12/15)

So this arrived in the post on Friday and have fallen in love with it. Ordered mine from 3Fvape for $11.49. Not bad at all, considering the authentic is around $120.00.

The quality of the clone I received is fantastic, no machine oil, no burrs, everything fits snug and post screws look decent. Comes with a bag full of spares which is alway good.

Watched some vids on YouTube and de decided on 3mm 22G 8-9wrap Kanthal coil, comes out at 0.51 ohms, wicked Scottish Roll method, pushed the tails through so they sit on the floor of the tank section.

Damn does she vape like a baws! Wicks beautifully and no dry hits, flavour is insane, insane, insane. The Vape is dense and gives a solid mouth feel. With the drip tip having a fairly tight draw I think it helps with flavour. 

Still want to try dual vertical coils or maybe some claptons.
































Please post your experiences and builds 

Edit: forgot to mention if you do decide to order I can recommend getting the Haze Dripper(which I didn't do) because the top caps are interchangeable allowing for dual air holes should you want bigger builds.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (6/12/15)

Great post and thread @moonunit 
This looks very interesting indeed


----------



## moonunit (6/12/15)

Decided to try out a dual coil SS build, 26g 3mm 9wrap. Flavour is insane but vapor production isn't as intense as the single horizontal but I think that is due to the coil placement. 

This "tank" is heavy on juice but it is worth it for the flavour.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (7/12/15)

moonunit said:


> So this arrived in the post on Friday and have fallen in love with it. Ordered mine from 3Fvape for $11.49. Not bad at all, considering the authentic is around $120.00.
> 
> The quality of the clone I received is fantastic, no machine oil, no burrs, everything fits snug and post screws look decent. Comes with a bag full of spares which is alway good.
> 
> ...


Interesting atty,I like these types so I'll no doubt get one.I have the Nectar (the largest one of the 3) it is similar to the Haze.Also I have the Kloud a mini version of the Haze.I find the flavor terrific on this style of atty-tank.BTW,is the Haze dripper a standard type RDA?


----------



## moonunit (14/1/16)

@kev mac, yup standard RDA from Haze.

So I have tried a could of builds in the Haze, sc 22g, sc 20g, dual vertical 24g, dc 24g like a normal RDA and dc 24g side by side. So far the side by side coils give excellent flavour and don't have a long afterburn. 

The problem with the vertical coils is that the wicks tend to darken on top which I found eventually gives a burnt flavour.

Still loving this "tank" and its simplicity is difficult to beat as it can only leak through the air hole. Great for carrying around without having to worry if it might leak.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moonunit (25/1/16)

Some 24/32g Clapton, comes out at 0.61ohms which is actually nice as it doesn't need huge power to perform.

Only issue is it chows wicks, they last about a day because coil gunks up quite quick. I think it's from the condensation going back onto the coil.

Anyone else out there have a Haze and care to share their builds?

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

